# suche: programm mit mehreren playlists und fader



## CeoN (23. Februar 2002)

siehe topic, fänd ich ganz nützlich sowas, so partymässig um zwischen cd, mp3s u.a. zu wechseln, 
also beispielsmassig hat man ne cd playlist, ne mp3playlist mit ausgewählten liedern und noch ne playlist mit allen mp3s die man hat um nach manchen liedern zu suchen und die zwischenzeitlich ma abzuspieln auf wunsch, 
plus es müsste eben ein fader dabei sein, damit die übergänge net so zu hören sind 

ich hoff ihr wisst worauf ich raus will und kennt evtl nen tool, dass das kann


----------



## kartoon (24. Februar 2002)

BPM Studio 4.0 ...


ist ein komplett profesionelles programm zum auflegen.... benutzen sogar djs....


mehrere playlists ... .2 player .... 1 monitoring player ....

kann auch mp3s rippen (von cd zu mp3 oder wave) .... und perfekte klangqualität ...


kostet aber auch seine paar tausend eier ....

bis dann


----------



## CeoN (24. Februar 2002)

thx für die info!


----------



## Whizzly (26. Februar 2002)

yo

wen du bock hast das ganze billiger zu realisiern
empfehl ich ne zweite (relativ billige) Soundkarte.
habs zwar selbst noch nich probiert, is aber (ausser bpmstudio)die
einzige möglichkeit-mein ich- übergänge mitm rechner zu machen.
musst halt treibermässig einstelln.....


whizzly


----------



## Whizzly (26. Februar 2002)

achja

und ich glaub es gibt da schon progs ausm netz, die das in einem Programm unterstützen, ansonsten brauchst zwei player und n mischpult(oder die beiden volumenknöpfe der player , was allerdings nich soooo toll sein kann aber es funzt), dann geht dat


----------



## x-Reality (27. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Mir fällt da auch nur BPM Studio ein ( http://www.bpmsoftware.com )!
Sollte ich noch was anderes finden werd ich es posten.

Gruss x-Reality


----------



## Arno (27. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Eine weitaus günstigere Alternative als das BPM-Studio 4 ist 
das Programm Traktor der Firma Native Instruments (http://www.nativeinstruments.de).
Bietet in etwa dieselben Möglichkeiten als BPM, kostet jedoch 
weniger als die Hälfte.

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle das Teil mal ansehen.


Gruß


Arno


----------



## AKM<2b> (27. Februar 2002)

ARno hat konkret Recht...
Traktor ist sehr geil.............
Auto Beat Matching und scratch funktion da muss man nur auf knöppe Drücken und es hört sich geil an und läuft synchron...
Man kann auch gleich den Mix auf MP3 aufnehmen...
Dat lohnt sich..

2b


----------

